# Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Contest Closed! Congrats Missmacqtr



## Shimmer (Dec 4, 2007)

Today's giveaway is this lovely lot:

*Soft and Sweet
3D Glass: Energy
3D Glass: In 3D
Lipstick: Her Fancy*

Congratulations to Missmacqtr!! She was the winner for this go-round. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And, if you haven't already, be sure to buy your raffle tickets for the Barbie raffle. Remember, with your purchase of each ticket you will also be entered into a second "surprise" raffle of MAC Cosmetics product.

Good luck!


----------



## prettybaby (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

oooooh! Im excited... haha. I caught this thread in time.... Have a Happy day everyone!


----------



## cleodelinda (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

Oh, I'm so glad I found this thread


----------



## soco210 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

yay!!!!  This would be an awesome win *crosses her fingers* oh please oh please


----------



## Switz1880 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

Thanks for the great holiday giveaways!


----------



## xIxSkyDancerxIx (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

hehe! *excited dance


----------



## enraptured (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

-reply- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck everyone.


----------



## knoxydoll (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

Oh those colours sound beautiful.


----------



## silverblackened (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

Finally managed to catch one of these threads while it's still ongoing, LOL.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

Awesome items.


----------



## beibei (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

I love it!! Its exciting!! heeee...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Cross fingers, cross legs..


----------



## Holls* (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

im in =0)


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

I've been looking for this thread all day today. YIPPIE!!!!!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

Good luck to everyone!  I am here to reply.


----------



## Hilly (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

My feet sometimes smell, but people still like me


----------



## nikki (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

fun, fun, fun!!


----------



## greentwig (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

YAY! I made it in time =DDD


----------



## SuSana (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

hi everyone


----------



## syrene78 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*





I finally saw it!
Fun!


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

Hello!


----------



## makeba (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

Oh this is sooo much fun!!!! I just love this wonderful site!!!


----------



## n_c (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

Count me in


----------



## starz (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

Yeah!! Sounds great!!


----------



## hunnysuckle (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

yay


----------



## eastsidesunset (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

This is pretty sweet!


----------



## jessiekins1 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*


----------



## Purity (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

Thanks for organising this! Good luck everyone


----------



## xSazx (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

how exciting!


----------



## lipshock (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

Ooo, where have I been?!

I hadn't realized Specktra was doing this.  Durrrr to me!


----------



## Opalmoon (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

yesss! I've missed all of them until now. Good luck everyone.


----------



## MaryaHari (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

Yay! Good luck everybody.


----------



## psychoexgf (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

Yay I hope I win


----------



## thelove4tequila (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

Geez what shall I say?

Ummmmmm...........................................  ....


----------



## FK79 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

Good luck everyone


----------



## jenntoz (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

Yay!!!!


----------



## Babs (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

yahoo! finallyfoundone


----------



## Joyness (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

OOoooh so excited!


----------



## Lissa (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

Good luck everyone! Oooooo hope I win!


----------



## ladynpink (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

ooh!! this is going to be awesome!! thanks!!


----------



## darkwater_soul (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

YAY! I love this site.


----------



## Britikitty (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

Commenting!


----------



## divinedime (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*












 Cool


----------



## frocher (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

I'm replying, good luck everyone.


----------



## ArelysAdriana (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

Yay!


----------



## parcel25 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

:holysheep:

Hi!!!!


----------



## Jot (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

yay found one in time!


----------



## mnsdg (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

cool!


----------



## TheStranger1 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

I'm so glad I found this thread finally!


----------



## halocaustic (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

reply ;P


----------



## whosheis (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

Oo fun


----------



## adored (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*


----------



## aziajs (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

I'll give it a go.


----------



## Nekura (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*






 good luck everyone!


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

yay i caught it! good luck everyone!


----------



## te.amo.mac (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

YAY! i'm off to look at the UD discussion now, didn't even realize this was here, d'oh!


----------



## ilorietta (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

Cool! thank you!


----------



## slowhoney (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

Woo hoo!


----------



## allthatglamour (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

Good luck everyone!


----------



## ShexyKristin (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

Ooh me me me! lol Good luck everyone!


----------



## lainz (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

woowoo!!! >crosses fingers<


----------



## macgirl3121 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

Good luck everyone!


----------



## sweetr (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

It is cool that you have these give aways


----------



## Kristal (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

Cool!


----------



## msdianasaur (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

sweeet! =P


----------



## Poppy (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

I wanna win!


----------



## sherrle (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

me me!!


----------



## _su (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

mmmm free mac
=)


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

Me me me! GImmie gimmie gimmie!


----------



## dizzygoo82 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

awesome!!


----------



## foreverymoment (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

yay for the holidays


----------



## SparklingMissy (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

Yippy! I wanna win!


----------



## arewethereyeti (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

Oh yay!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

Yay for giveaways!


----------



## This Is Mine (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

Yeah!!


----------



## Firebabe (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

Oh man what a wonderful prize!!
Count me in ,, goodluck everyone!!!!!


----------



## kittenluvsmac (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

Oh, fun! I'd love to win. I don't have any of the 3D Glasses!


----------



## sarahx (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

Oooh this is such a good idea :]


----------



## Ode to Joy (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

*crosses fingers*


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Moppit (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

Maybe this will be my lucky day.  Good Luck Everyone!!!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

Yay! This is so fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Good luck everyone!


----------



## Dani (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

Wow, I finally got to enter one!


----------



## landonsmother (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

specktra is awesome <3


----------



## soleado8 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

Hope it is me!


----------



## sitasati (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

I hope I win this time. By the way, this is a really cool idea!


----------



## cocolette (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*






wooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Chelseaa (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

i love the holidays 
=D


----------



## maggiep07 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

wahooooooooo!


----------



## tarafuji (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

oooh ooh me!


----------



## flirtationz (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

yay~ i'm excited


----------



## Girl about town (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

oooh im glad to have found it at last xxxxxxx


----------



## clslvr6spd (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*






 Count me in!


----------



## princess (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

Wow this is really great, I'm so glad I finally caught one!


----------



## Marcita (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

Please enter me. This is so much fun!


----------



## kyoto (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

Reply!  Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Eugenia (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

Yay, I found the thread in time! 

Thanks for making this place so special.


----------



## mymymai (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

I love the 3-d lip stuff!


----------



## spencerkaitlin (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

Ooooh! Pretty lip stuff!

[crosses fingers]


----------



## urbane_melody (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

this is to fun. haha


----------



## JGmac (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

Here's my reply!


----------



## pahblov (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

I hope I get it, it's my 18th birthday today!


----------



## greatscott2000 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

Nice lot o' stuff!


----------



## laguayaca (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

Hooray! Good Luck to all!


----------



## miss_dre (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

oh yay! This is so exciting!!


----------



## kristakamikaze (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

ooh pretty


----------



## breakdown (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

This looks like a good place for my first post!!! Long time reader though!


----------



## labellavita7 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

Great items, I love all those colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I guess this is my entry!


----------



## kissmebabe (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

Yay I love this.


----------



## kittiegothgirl (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

mrieuw ^^ 
*my reply* 
tihee  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



this is an awesome price 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i turned on my computer just to look on specktra


----------



## mskttn (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

How fun!


----------



## COBI (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

Oooh.. I was looking to buy those, so here's my reply.


----------



## OliviaChristine (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

Cool. Hope I get lucky


----------



## MorningGlory (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

Good luck everyone!


----------



## muscidae (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

Yay! I like this! It's making me post all over the place!


----------



## outlawheart (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

Glad I caught this one on time!
Awesome!


----------



## 121784 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*






this is awesome!


----------



## sweetmelissa (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

Yay!  I made it!!  Good luck everyone


----------



## indiagirl73 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

*crosses fingers and toes* I would love a little goodie before Christmas


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

this is awesome!  thank you Specktra!!


----------



## serendipityii (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

wheeeee!! the only thing better than free stuff is free MAC!


----------



## vampygirl (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

Great idea.  Thank you!


----------



## emccue528 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

I'm a lipgloss junkie! This would be amazing


----------



## missmacqtr (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

Good luck


----------



## Yatri (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

WooHoo! These Holidays are Happy!!!


----------



## banjobama (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

Here's my reply! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Holly (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

Good luck everyone


----------



## panther27 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

I love this ,so much fun.


----------



## meiming (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

yay i caught a thread!!


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missmacqtr* 

 
_Good luck_

 





Congratulations! Please PM your address to Janice so you can receive your prize!


----------



## Kitt3n (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

Yey!  I love 3D glass!


----------



## mollygrace (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!!*

oh poo i missed it


----------



## keik614 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day! 12-4-07 Soft n Sweet!!!! Contest Closed! Congrats Missmacqtr*

ive always wanted to try her fancy:]


----------



## lvgz (Dec 4, 2007)

reply reply reply! iiiiiiii want i want!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 4, 2007)

damn it all to hell. lol Congratulations missmacqtr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll try again friday


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Dec 4, 2007)

Congratulations ~ missmacqtr.


----------



## mgsital01 (Dec 4, 2007)

OK! Love this!


----------



## CrystalStars (Dec 4, 2007)

Ohhh I love free makeup!


----------



## baby_blooz (Dec 4, 2007)

what a prize !!


----------



## Firebabe (Dec 4, 2007)

Congrats! missmacqtr


----------



## kyoto (Dec 4, 2007)

Congratulations missmacqtr!!!!!


----------



## linziP123 (Dec 4, 2007)

awww i keep missing them, i guess uk isn't on same time zone


----------



## gracetre123 (Dec 4, 2007)

damn...I miss another one!!!anyway congratulation to the winner...and awesome prize girls!!


----------



## frocher (Dec 4, 2007)

Congratulations Missmacqtr!!!


----------



## user79 (Dec 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *linziP123* 

 
_awww i keep missing them, i guess uk isn't on same time zone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No it's not, but I'm also in Europe and there was definitely time for European members to participate in this as well, it was mid-evening.


----------



## miss_supra (Dec 4, 2007)

N/m I missed it again >.<


----------



## FK79 (Dec 4, 2007)

Congrats


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 4, 2007)

:congrats:Enjoy your wonderful stash!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Dec 4, 2007)

Congrats!!! Can't wait for the next one!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 4, 2007)

not fair! im  in school while the contest goes on. whens the next one? from what times? i need to WIN!!!


----------



## linziP123 (Dec 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_No it's not, but I'm also in Europe and there was definitely time for European members to participate in this as well, it was mid-evening._

 
yeah sorry didn't mean to sound as if i was criticising, i just checked at about 1am before i went to bed to see if it had been added then again when i got back from work in the evening so it was my fault for not checking in the afternoon! I'm determined to catch todays!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_not fair! im  in school while the contest goes on. whens the next one? from what times? i need to WIN!!!



_

 
There is no set time.  We are conducting the contest like that so that members in different time zones all have a chance. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Each day is a different time and in a different forum.   Good luck!  


CONGRATS missmacqtr!!!


----------

